# New Xbox 360E launched !!!!



## Skyh3ck (Aug 24, 2013)

what i found while surfing the net

new xbox 360 E launched by Microsoft



Microsoft Xbox 360 E Review - Watch CNET's Video Review



> *The good:* The *Xbox 360 E* delivers a fantastic library of media and games, along with slightly quieter operation than the previous 360 model.
> *
> The bad:* The  360 E loses the optical audio output found on previous Xbox models;  lacks a Blu-ray drive; requires annual Xbox Live Gold subscription for  nearly all online gaming and entertainment apps; older 360  hardware/software bundles remain a better value. The newer Xbox One is  just around the corner.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 24, 2013)

New Microsoft Policy : Reuse/Reduce/Recycle


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 24, 2013)

microsoft is very greedy, they have not offered it for low price, they are making lot of money by selling it high prices


----------



## snap (Aug 24, 2013)

the previous design was better.


----------

